# Night-time for the shy, Day-time for the (maybe a little too) bold



## hannablefector (Jun 1, 2007)

So here goes my umpteenth FOTD!  

FACE:
Oil of Olay moisturizer
Spot concealor (errr??)
Studio Fix Fluid NC25
Studio Fix C30
Medium Blot Powder

LIPS:
Chapstick =D

EYES:
Bare Canvas Paint
Blacktrack Fluidline
NYX Blacksomethingorother
Electric Eel e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Passionate e/s
Creme De Violet e/s
Pompous Blue e/s
Some kind of mascara (dinky lashes, don't matter =P)
In semi-natural light with awesome camera setting that makes everything look not icky.






Up close:





And if you're wanting a close-eyed shot... it's just all black.  Haha.  Thanks for viewing =D!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG, make out with me! Im not a lesbian but I dont care, make out with me!

EDIT: aw daang , I just hit on a 17 yr old LMAO. Time to walk away from Specktra and go to bed


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 1, 2007)

woah, cool! your eyelids like, dissapeared with all the black haha!


----------



## hannablefector (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_OMG, make out with me! Im not a lesbian but I dont care, make out with me!

EDIT: aw daang , I just hit on a 17 yr old LMAO. Time to walk away from Specktra and go to bed_

 
Hahaha, it's alright.  Good night =P


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 1, 2007)

oh goodness.. thats HOTT


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 1, 2007)

Oooh wow! Any chance of a tutorial?


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_OMG, make out with me! Im not a lesbian but I dont care, make out with me!

EDIT: aw daang , I just hit on a 17 yr old LMAO. Time to walk away from Specktra and go to bed_

 
LMBAO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









--------------------

*hannablefector this is amazing!*


----------



## astronaut (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_OMG, make out with me! Im not a lesbian but I dont care, make out with me!

EDIT: aw daang , I just hit on a 17 yr old LMAO. Time to walk away from Specktra and go to bed_

 
Hahahaahhahahahahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The second part just got me!

Anyway, tha'ts suparrr bold!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 1, 2007)

This is such a difficult look to pull off but you look amazing.


----------



## breathless (Jun 1, 2007)

*gjfkls;jfdlka;jjk;fj!!!!!*
*whoa!!!! thats sooooooo hotttt!!!!!*


----------



## Caderas (Jun 1, 2007)

gorgeous, nothing like a smokin' smokey array of cool colors.  pretty awesome job lady.  <33


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 1, 2007)

Great job!  I love dramatic eyes, even in the day.


----------



## Ayustar (Jun 1, 2007)

This is friggen amazing, I am totally going to copy you lol.


----------



## aeryss (Jun 1, 2007)

oh my ... this is so amazing!


----------



## Conner (Jun 1, 2007)

wow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i cannot say anything but: adorable, amazing, gorgeous...


----------



## Mien (Jun 1, 2007)

*dies a little inside* pff... I just absolutely LOVE this look!


----------



## Vale (Jun 1, 2007)

My God, it's wonderful!


----------



## lynnda (Jun 1, 2007)

Sooo  Hott!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 1, 2007)

wow love it


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

God that's beautiful!!! Tutorial pretty pretty pretty please?


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 1, 2007)

O wow.  This is incredible.  I can't even figure out how to compliment this...  One of the best FOTD's I've seen.  I love bold, bright, & intense;  this is all three & then some.  *tucks this into my mental inspiration folder*


----------



## ankheera (Jun 1, 2007)

this looks incredibly cool on you!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 1, 2007)

gahhh black eyes <3
i love this


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree with EVERONE! This is nothing short of amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## entipy (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow. This is incredibly cool! I wish I could pull that look off!!!

Awesome job.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2007)

way oh my gosh wow!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 1, 2007)

this look is gorgeous on you! i love how it flows with your eye! keep kickin ass girl!!


----------



## Kim. (Jun 1, 2007)

WOW! This IS amazing. I swear, everyday this week I'm reminded of how stupid I was to not get pompus blue.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 1, 2007)

You look sooo freaking HOT!!!!! I love this look <3


----------



## aquadisia (Jun 1, 2007)

.


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 1, 2007)

you are sooooo sexy. i love how you do this.


----------



## tuuli (Jun 1, 2007)

stunning, gorgeous, sexy, hot! *drools* 
i love it!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2007)

I LOOOOVVEE THIS !!! BEAUTIFUL!!! Please do a tut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 1, 2007)

thats fantastic!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow!!! I'm speachless....


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 1, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! Amazing job.


----------



## Simi (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, it's very look. I love it....


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

So dark. Love it.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 1, 2007)

Love, love, love this on you.  You look great.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2007)

I am in awe!! Tut please?!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 2, 2007)

dramatic eyes!!cool


----------



## Mother's Milk (Jun 2, 2007)

This is stunning! Luv' it!!


----------



## flossy (Jun 2, 2007)

WOW, this is amazing! That's seriously all that I can say!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 2, 2007)

complete stunner, love it!


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, I love that!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 3, 2007)

stunning lovin it


----------



## eiukie (Jun 3, 2007)

i love it sweetie!!!


----------



## Renee (Jun 3, 2007)

This is soooooo beautiful! I can't wait to try to replicate this on myself!


----------



## clempeachy (Jun 3, 2007)

I want a tutorial !!! pleaaase !


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 4, 2007)

wow. thats hot.


----------



## triccc (Jun 4, 2007)

this is so beautiful!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't help it.  I'm totally crushing on u right now.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 20, 2007)

*Soooo pretty! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## MirandaTN (Jul 20, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Please, Please, PLEASE do a tut!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 20, 2007)

WOW! VERY dramatic but absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Morsel (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy CRAP, wow.


----------



## macface (Jul 23, 2007)

love it.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow that's sexy!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG. incredible!! its so perfect!!!
So bold, so well-blended, so sexy, smokey, hot. Perfect. I mean it!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 23, 2007)

So hot, i wish i can pull this off too...well see. Really amazing! Good job. Tutorial please!


----------



## pookus (Jul 23, 2007)

this is gorgeous on you and the application is flawless!


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 23, 2007)

Holy hell that is awesome and gorgeous!!


----------



## entipy (Jan 11, 2008)

I came across this in my bookmarks just now and HAD to bump it because it's just so f*cking gorgeous!!!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 11, 2008)

My mouth dropped when I saw this! It's just stunning!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 12, 2008)

This is awesome!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 12, 2008)

gorgeous! I'm definitely going to try this look =]


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 12, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oooo I LOVE this! You look HOT!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 12, 2008)

holay-molay!


----------



## Margolicious (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Oooh wow! Any chance of a tutorial? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
I wanted to second this request


----------



## Nicolah (Jan 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------

